# DLL dllRegisterserver entry point not found



## Chith (Dec 2, 2008)

While register a dll using regsvr32 i got this eror message
dllRegisterserver entry point not found,plz help me


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like something corrupted, what DLL are you trying to register?


----------

